# Can stings help allergies/hayfever?



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a friend who gets terribly stuffed up with hay fever, allergies to cat dander, mold, dust, etc.
I know eating honey is good for pollen allergies, but can sting apitherapy help him too? Honey probably won't help with his other allergies.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Some people say it does. I dont know personally, but know some that swear by it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bee stings, Mellitin, induce the body to produce immunoglobulin G. IG G is the natural response to any histamine reaction. So the more ig G that is produced from stings, the quicker the response.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

I am sure the bee stings in moderation have a beneficial effect, but what should I do if I knock off my hives (accidently) bees all over the place, I am trying to put all boxes together, and expecting stings I did not get any ???



I am starting to think that my bees love me just like my dog, cat, and chickens.

LOL

Well, no delusions here, they are just insects....


----------

